

Gitmarks: A web bookmark manager built on git, with Delicious import - ashearer
https://github.com/hmason/gitmarks#readme

======
tzm
Works great. Would like to see this rolled into a browser extension to make it
a part of my workflow.

------
kersny
Not to be confused with Jackson Harper's Chrome extension to bookmark git
repositories without watching them:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbjampjhnhcfjgca...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbjampjhnhcfjgcapnkkbolmjghhpiio)

